
C++ Static Analysis: Bug vs. Bug-Prone Situations - cpp86
http://www.jarchitect.com/Blog/?p=1975
======
nickpsecurity
This article has almost no content. Here's a much better set of links and
comments on C++ static analysis tools:

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/97454/c-static-code-
anal...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/97454/c-static-code-analysis-
tool-on-windows)

